# HVAC April 2019 Thoughts?



## Atf TX (Apr 8, 2019)

What did you feel about the test? I am feeling 50-50. Well, I guess all we can do is wait..


----------



## soneal (Apr 8, 2019)

Second time taker here... First half felt great, way better than last time. Then second half...first 5 or so questions were a breeze then it was like BAM just kidding. I am not very hopeful, but I also didn't go through and count how many I thought I got right vs wrong. I guess we will find out in a month or so. If I do fail, I won't even know what else to study besides the questions I was unsure of on part 2.


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 8, 2019)

2nd time here. 

AM I found answers to 30, made very good guesses on 5, and complete guesses on 5. 

PM found answers to 32, very good guesses on 5 and complete guesses on 3

If I got 80% of the ones I found answers to i would be at about 50. If i got 20% of the ones i guessed on that would be an additional 4. So a total of 54/80 or 67.5% raw. 

This past October, the raw cut score was a 51 based off the Texas scores so i'm feeling a little hopeful.


----------



## Atf TX (Apr 8, 2019)

yes.. time will tell.. just a long anxious wait now..


----------



## preeb (Apr 9, 2019)

Same feeling as above. Was feeling very good after part 1, and part 2 knocked me down a couple pegs. Really hope I passed this time (2nd time).


----------



## PE WANNABE (Apr 9, 2019)

Second time here also. Felt great about the morning portion. Maybe four educated answer choices there. The rest were fairly confident for me. On the other hand the depth section was not completely awful but there were definitely moments when no answer choice worked for me. Could not get the right wrong answers at that. What are your thoughts on the cut score?


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 9, 2019)

PE WANNABE said:


> Second time here also. Felt great about the morning portion. Maybe four educated answer choices there. The rest were fairly confident for me. On the other hand the depth section was not completely awful but there were definitely moments when no answer choice worked for me. Could not get the right wrong answers at that. What are your thoughts on the cut score?


I think it varies from administration. If you look on here at 2018 October's cut scores for the HVAC, the cuts score was a 51/80 raw. I think we can expect anything between 50-55 to be the raw cut score.  

I found a few questions in the morning part that were tricky, I came up with an answer and it was one of the multiple choices but then i remembered one of the items given had further values to be looked up and once i got those and plugged them in, the new answer was also one of the choices given. 

I think if a lot of people miss a certain question, they will consider it as a possible "bad" question and may possibly give credit for more than one answer. But thats up to them and their black magic to decide, hence why it takes for ever to give us our results.


----------



## preeb (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh, please don't tell me it's 51. I got 50 last time...


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 9, 2019)

That stinks!! you missed it by 1. I was 3 away with a 48/80.

Hopefully we fall above the curve this time around


----------



## samuelw9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I thought it was pretty much right in line with the practice exam they released. A bit easier since some questions gave tables/charts right on the page instead of making me flip through MERM or pull enthalpy values by hand.


----------



## M&M (Apr 10, 2019)

samuelw9 said:


> I thought it was pretty much right in line with the practice exam they released. A bit easier since some questions gave tables/charts right on the page instead of making me flip through MERM or pull enthalpy values by hand.


I would agree with that aside from a few questions that unless you had the right reference, you had no choice but guess.


----------



## Atf TX (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't know about you all, but I felt there were a couple of questions in the morning and afternoon session, back to back that literally used the same formula. Or I don't know if I fell into the trap


----------



## M&M (Apr 11, 2019)

Atf TX said:


> I don't know about you all, but I felt there were a couple of questions in the morning and afternoon session, back to back that literally used the same formula. Or I don't know if I fell into the trap


I had the same experience, I am glad I am not the only one


----------



## Oliv (Apr 12, 2019)

I think this formula is most likely the most widely used (not sure we can quote it) if we are thinking of the same one. I forgot what I have answered since it's already behind but I recall I had to use something over and over again.


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 12, 2019)

Yep i can think of at least one instance where 2 of the questions were identical and were back to back, i think it was in the PM. In fact these 2 problems were identical to a couple of questions found on their practice exam, and the way they worked them out in the practice test solution was a bit off, well according to how PPI and the 6 min solutions booklet worked theirs. So on the test, I worked them just like they did on the practice exam so I either got both right or both wrong lol 

I need to send them an email to make them aware of the discrepancy on the practice exam and possible the test.


----------



## eref2009 (Apr 15, 2019)

Second time here... i felt pretty confident on AM. PM at list 25 question was not challenged me but rest was harder then AM. I took in MIchigan at my first try and i got

50/80. This time i tried in Florida...Does anybody know what was the raw cut score in Florida on Oct2018 exam?


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 16, 2019)

eref2009 said:


> Second time here... i felt pretty confident on AM. PM at list 25 question was not challenged me but rest was harder then AM. I took in MIchigan at my first try and i got
> 
> 50/80. This time i tried in Florida...Does anybody know what was the raw cut score in Florida on Oct2018 exam?


I could be wrong, but i thought the cut score was the same through out, since the tests given in Oct were the same through out the nation?

Based on info that was released from the Texas people who took it in Oct 2018, the raw cut score for the HVAC was a 51/80.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 17, 2019)

No one knows the cut score. Period.


----------



## samuelw9 (Apr 18, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> No one knows the cut score. Period.


i know it


----------



## Dr. Barber (Apr 18, 2019)

samuelw9 said:


> i know it


----------



## Atf TX (May 14, 2019)

How did it go?


----------



## preeb (May 14, 2019)

I passed! I'm pretty stoked. I'm still not sure this is real...


----------



## Mechanical Ryan (May 14, 2019)

Failed Illinois 51/80 i felt pretty good about the exam all problem i wrote the solution down, would you say my shading got in the way?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 15, 2019)

Mechanical Ryan said:


> Failed Illinois 51/80 i felt pretty good about the exam all problem i wrote the solution down, would you say my shading got in the way?


Not sure what you mean by shading. I suspect the deficiencies lie in one of two places. Pacing or not knowing the material well enough.


----------



## Mechanical Ryan (May 19, 2019)

What i meant is when i was doing the exam i went over my answers again and compare them to my asnwer sheet and shaded the wrong bubble like twice in the morning and once or twice in the afternoon as i was skipping and marking questions regarding difficulty


----------

